# Where to catch redfish in pensacola with no boat



## YakAtak

I just moved to pensacola and Im desperate to catch some reds but i dont have a boat can someone help me out and tell me where some good spots are to catch redfish without a boat


----------



## yucarenow

fishing off the beach is as good of place as any for big bulls.....the closer to the pass the better



if you are looking for slot sized reds i'd recommend going over to gulf breeze and hitting up shoreline boat ramp and walk along the beach and work the different docks and other structure around the grass beds



good luck


----------



## fishaholic

Bob Sikes and the seawall along it can produce reds at times.


----------



## DeepScreams

All around the Glover ramp and wall next to I-10 has been good for me. Reds and flounder are almost always there.


----------



## Chuck3000

Before I got a boat I would go behind johnson's beach and catch slot reds almost every trip, best luck always right around dusk. Live or cut mullet or menhaden fished on the bottom (live is best), making sure to land on a sandy spot between grass beds. The third walkway on the left is where the marked channel comes closest to the beach and was my favorite spot. But yeah if you want to catch big ones go to the pass.

Chuck


----------



## Private Pilot

I would go wade out along the grass flats near Big Sabine or Woodlawn Beach. Since your new here, Big Sabine is about a mile past those big red towers(Portofino Towers)on P'cola beach. There are 5 of them next to each other and Big Sabine is a little cove of shallow grassy water next to it. Use a topwater skitterwalk, chug, popping cork, and maybe some live shrimp to catch them. I have caught and hooked up on many reds there. Good Luck!!


----------



## Rover2cool

1v1 fade


----------

